# Cholesteatoma debridement



## Lisa Heikes (Jan 12, 2012)

I could use help with find a code for this.  Dr. wants to use 69540??

OP NOTE
....There may have been cholesterol cyst in the posterior superior quadrant.  Inferiorly, the tympanic membrane had collapsed into the middle ear space and was draped over the promontory and there was a moderate amount of cholesteatomatous debris overlying the skin.  This was debrided using a No. 5 suction.  Once the cholesteatomatous debris was entirely debrided, squamous epithelium could be seen visualized tracking up onto the promontory.  

THANKS FOR YOU HELP!!!


----------

